# Child support



## TheMizz...erable (Aug 14, 2011)

Wife texted tonight asking if I could give her child support money. Of course I want to support my son but now I am wondering if I should wait until the state orders it. Reason being, I have heard stories of cs being paid by check before it was ordered, but then the state did not recognize it as child support. I e-mailed my lawyer but of course, being friday evening he was already gone.

I think I will write a check and ask for a written receipt. It is not a lot so even if it doesn't get recognized by the state, at least I tried. I want to do what's right but I want to CYA as well.

After reading the wife's petition, I don't exactly trust her at this point. 

Anybody been thru this? Any tips or pointers?


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

This may depend on what state you are in, but far as where I am, here is what I know about paying child support. First, are you living apart? If yes, your wife is entitled to support from the day you move out. If you write her a check, you can look up your local state payment guidelines online and base what you pay her from that. Now, in order for the courts to recognize your payment, you will need to take it to your local circuit clerks office. The clerk's office will then issue your wife a check. This is now marked down in record with the courts that you are already making good effort to be responsible, and this makes you look very good with the courts. If you just give her money without filing it in the court first, then it is considered a gift and not recognized as support. Also, ask your attorney for their advice as well.


----------



## TheMizz...erable (Aug 14, 2011)

We are living apart but she is the one who left. 

The amount that I can afford to give her is small. It is not a full month's child support. Court is closed this weekend and as I said I e-mailed my lawyer but he's out for the weekend.

I do want to do what I am supposed to do but I cannot afford "gifts". So I guess I will wait until monday at least.


----------

